
Lowering Your Standards: DRM and the Future of the W3C  - jamesbritt
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/10/lowering-your-standards
======
devx
Making DRM a web standard is bad enough on its own, but what worries is that
these content companies will now think they can directly influence the web
standards, and start having bigger expectations of what they can ask from W3C.

It worries me that this is just the _beginning_ , and just like they
relentlessly keep asking Google for more and more concessions in their search
engine to "stop piracy", without ever being satisfied, they'll do the same to
W3C and all browser vendors in the future.

